# Buon Natale



## Marjanna (24 Dicembre 2022)

@Foglia @Brunetta @danny @ipazia @Skorpio @Ginevra65 @spleen @feather @stany @perplesso @Nocciola @Vera @Arcistufo @Lara3 @Ulisse @ladyred @omicron @Pincopallino @Warlock @ologramma @Jacaranda @Rose1994 @Jim Cain @Eagle72 @Etta @Orbis Tertius @ionio36 @Reginatriste72 @Martes @CIRCE74 @Koala @bravagiulia75 @Nono @brenin @Lostris @Alberto @Andromeda4 @alberto15 @Paolo78mi @patroclo @ParmaLetale @MariLea @Carola @Cattivik @Edo69Edo @Estranged76 @Actorus @Conilnastrorosa @Tiziana1970 @Angie17 @andrea53 @ivanl @desire.vodafone @oriente70 @Tachipirina @Mario61 @abebis @farmer @FataIgnorante @Homer @mavi1982 @bull63 @Bender @Darietto @Irrisoluto @Divì @Diletta @oceansize @random @Blaise53 @isabel @lothar57 @Cla87 @Stark72 @Mariben @Martoriato @Cuore2018 e tutti gli altri!!!


----------



## oriente70 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @Foglia @Brunetta @danny @ipazia @Skorpio @Ginevra65 @spleen @feather @stany @perplesso @Nocciola @Vera @Arcistufo @Lara3 @Ulisse @ladyred @omicron @Pincopallino @Warlock @ologramma @Jacaranda @Rose1994 @Jim Cain @Eagle72 @Etta @Orbis Tertius @ionio36 @Reginatriste72 @Martes @CIRCE74 @Koala @bravagiulia75 @Nono @brenin @Lostris @Alberto @Andromeda4 @alberto15 @Paolo78mi @patroclo @ParmaLetale @MariLea @Carola @Cattivik @Edo69Edo @Estranged76 @Actorus @Conilnastrorosa @Tiziana1970 @Angie17 @andrea53 @ivanl @desire.vodafone @oriente70 @Tachipirina @Mario61 @abebis @farmer @FataIgnorante @Homer @mavi1982 @bull63 @Bender @Darietto @Irrisoluto @Divì @Diletta @oceansize @random @Blaise53 @isabel @lothar57 @Cla87 @Stark72 @Mariben @Martoriato @Cuore2018 e tutti gli altri!!!


Grazie e buon Natale a tutti


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @Foglia @Brunetta @danny @ipazia @Skorpio @Ginevra65 @spleen @feather @stany @perplesso @Nocciola @Vera @Arcistufo @Lara3 @Ulisse @ladyred @omicron @Pincopallino @Warlock @ologramma @Jacaranda @Rose1994 @Jim Cain @Eagle72 @Etta @Orbis Tertius @ionio36 @Reginatriste72 @Martes @CIRCE74 @Koala @bravagiulia75 @Nono @brenin @Lostris @Alberto @Andromeda4 @alberto15 @Paolo78mi @patroclo @ParmaLetale @MariLea @Carola @Cattivik @Edo69Edo @Estranged76 @Actorus @Conilnastrorosa @Tiziana1970 @Angie17 @andrea53 @ivanl @desire.vodafone @oriente70 @Tachipirina @Mario61 @abebis @farmer @FataIgnorante @Homer @mavi1982 @bull63 @Bender @Darietto @Irrisoluto @Divì @Diletta @oceansize @random @Blaise53 @isabel @lothar57 @Cla87 @Stark72 @Mariben @Martoriato @Cuore2018 e tutti gli altri!!!


minchia


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @Brunetta [e tutti gli altri!!!


Meraviglioso il pettirosso! Buon Natale


----------



## omicron (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale a tutti


----------



## Etta (24 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @Foglia @Brunetta @danny @ipazia @Skorpio @Ginevra65 @spleen @feather @stany @perplesso @Nocciola @Vera @Arcistufo @Lara3 @Ulisse @ladyred @omicron @Pincopallino @Warlock @ologramma @Jacaranda @Rose1994 @Jim Cain @Eagle72 @Etta @Orbis Tertius @ionio36 @Reginatriste72 @Martes @CIRCE74 @Koala @bravagiulia75 @Nono @brenin @Lostris @Alberto @Andromeda4 @alberto15 @Paolo78mi @patroclo @ParmaLetale @MariLea @Carola @Cattivik @Edo69Edo @Estranged76 @Actorus @Conilnastrorosa @Tiziana1970 @Angie17 @andrea53 @ivanl @desire.vodafone @oriente70 @Tachipirina @Mario61 @abebis @farmer @FataIgnorante @Homer @mavi1982 @bull63 @Bender @Darietto @Irrisoluto @Divì @Diletta @oceansize @random @Blaise53 @isabel @lothar57 @Cla87 @Stark72 @Mariben @Martoriato @Cuore2018 e tutti gli altri!!!


Buon Natale a tutti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale a tutti !!


----------



## Lostris (24 Dicembre 2022)

Che lo spirito natalizio sia con voi!


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon natale e tutte le altre feste


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @Foglia @Brunetta @danny @ipazia @Skorpio @Ginevra65 @spleen @feather @stany @perplesso @Nocciola @Vera @Arcistufo @Lara3 @Ulisse @ladyred @omicron @Pincopallino @Warlock @ologramma @Jacaranda @Rose1994 @Jim Cain @Eagle72 @Etta @Orbis Tertius @ionio36 @Reginatriste72 @Martes @CIRCE74 @Koala @bravagiulia75 @Nono @brenin @Lostris @Alberto @Andromeda4 @alberto15 @Paolo78mi @patroclo @ParmaLetale @MariLea @Carola @Cattivik @Edo69Edo @Estranged76 @Actorus @Conilnastrorosa @Tiziana1970 @Angie17 @andrea53 @ivanl @desire.vodafone @oriente70 @Tachipirina @Mario61 @abebis @farmer @FataIgnorante @Homer @mavi1982 @bull63 @Bender @Darietto @Irrisoluto @Divì @Diletta @oceansize @random @Blaise53 @isabel @lothar57 @Cla87 @Stark72 @Mariben @Martoriato @Cuore2018 e tutti gli altri!!!


Brava


----------



## Reginatriste72 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Grazie, buon Natale a te e a tutto il forum


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @Foglia @Brunetta @danny @ipazia @Skorpio @Ginevra65 @spleen @feather @stany @perplesso @Nocciola @Vera @Arcistufo @Lara3 @Ulisse @ladyred @omicron @Pincopallino @Warlock @ologramma @Jacaranda @Rose1994 @Jim Cain @Eagle72 @Etta @Orbis Tertius @ionio36 @Reginatriste72 @Martes @CIRCE74 @Koala @bravagiulia75 @Nono @brenin @Lostris @Alberto @Andromeda4 @alberto15 @Paolo78mi @patroclo @ParmaLetale @MariLea @Carola @Cattivik @Edo69Edo @Estranged76 @Actorus @Conilnastrorosa @Tiziana1970 @Angie17 @andrea53 @ivanl @desire.vodafone @oriente70 @Tachipirina @Mario61 @abebis @farmer @FataIgnorante @Homer @mavi1982 @bull63 @Bender @Darietto @Irrisoluto @Divì @Diletta @oceansize @random @Blaise53 @isabel @lothar57 @Cla87 @Stark72 @Mariben @Martoriato @Cuore2018 e tutti gli altri!!!


  
ussignur ho quotato male ....come al solito

Grazie anche a  te.....  e tanti tanti auguri a tutto il forum
peace and love  almeno sotto le feste


----------



## Foglia (24 Dicembre 2022)

Grazie e buon Natale a te e a tutti  



È tua la foto? Molto bella


----------



## Angie17 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @Foglia @Brunetta @danny @ipazia @Skorpio @Ginevra65 @spleen @feather @stany @perplesso @Nocciola @Vera @Arcistufo @Lara3 @Ulisse @ladyred @omicron @Pincopallino @Warlock @ologramma @Jacaranda @Rose1994 @Jim Cain @Eagle72 @Etta @Orbis Tertius @ionio36 @Reginatriste72 @Martes @CIRCE74 @Koala @bravagiulia75 @Nono @brenin @Lostris @Alberto @Andromeda4 @alberto15 @Paolo78mi @patroclo @ParmaLetale @MariLea @Carola @Cattivik @Edo69Edo @Estranged76 @Actorus @Conilnastrorosa @Tiziana1970 @Angie17 @andrea53 @ivanl @desire.vodafone @oriente70 @Tachipirina @Mario61 @abebis @farmer @FataIgnorante @Homer @mavi1982 @bull63 @Bender @Darietto @Irrisoluto @Divì @Diletta @oceansize @random @Blaise53 @isabel @lothar57 @Cla87 @Stark72 @Mariben @Martoriato @Cuore2018 e tutti gli altri!!!


Grazie. Il pettirosso è meraviglioso.  
Buon Natale a tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> tutti gli altri!!!


Grazie auguri a te !! 
Bella foto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale a tutti e almeno in questi giorni siate più buoni.


----------



## patroclo (24 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @Foglia @Brunetta @danny @ipazia @Skorpio @Ginevra65 @spleen @feather @stany @perplesso @Nocciola @Vera @Arcistufo @Lara3 @Ulisse @ladyred @omicron @Pincopallino @Warlock @ologramma @Jacaranda @Rose1994 @Jim Cain @Eagle72 @Etta @Orbis Tertius @ionio36 @Reginatriste72 @Martes @CIRCE74 @Koala @bravagiulia75 @Nono @brenin @Lostris @Alberto @Andromeda4 @alberto15 @Paolo78mi @patroclo @ParmaLetale @MariLea @Carola @Cattivik @Edo69Edo @Estranged76 @Actorus @Conilnastrorosa @Tiziana1970 @Angie17 @andrea53 @ivanl @desire.vodafone @oriente70 @Tachipirina @Mario61 @abebis @farmer @FataIgnorante @Homer @mavi1982 @bull63 @Bender @Darietto @Irrisoluto @Divì @Diletta @oceansize @random @Blaise53 @isabel @lothar57 @Cla87 @Stark72 @Mariben @Martoriato @Cuore2018 e tutti gli altri!!!


Buon Natale!!! ...anche se son finito nel minestrone degli "altri"


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Dicembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Buon Natale!!! ...anche se son finito nel minestrone degli "altri"


Non sai leggere...


----------



## patroclo (24 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non sai leggere...


...è che non mi era arrivata la notifica


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Dicembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...è che non mi era arrivata la notifica


Manco a me....
E infatti ero convinta anche io di essere finita nel girone altri...
Stavo già per rispondere...quando ho riletto
Per una volta sono stata riflessiva


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Un sereno Natale a tutti( anche per me niente notifica )


----------



## Etta (25 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Un sereno Natale a tutti( anche per me niente notifica )


Ma a nessuno mi sa che è arrivata la notifica.


----------



## perplesso (25 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Etta (25 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Brunetta (25 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> View attachment 10789


Vai a cagare!
Un intestino sano fa ragionare meglio.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> View attachment 10789


Uno così è da mollare all’istante se si è l’amante


----------



## Etta (25 Dicembre 2022)

Ragazze un po’ di ironia dai è Natale. Si fa per ridere.


----------



## Etta (25 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Uno così è da mollare all’istante se si è l’amante


Mah, aspetta, dipende dal regalo.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri a tutti.


----------



## ologramma (25 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Uno così è da mollare all’istante se si è l’amante


io con l'ex mi sono fatto gli auguri  ieri , oggi li faccio a te  BUON NATALE


----------



## Vera (25 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io con l'ex mi sono fatto gli auguri  ieri , oggi li faccio a te  BUON NATALE


@Nocciola ci devi dire qualcosa? ()


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri a tutti


----------



## ologramma (25 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> @Nocciola ci devi dire qualcosa? ()


cioè io mi sono sentito con l'ex che centra nocciola


----------



## Vera (25 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> cioè io mi sono sentito con l'ex che centra nocciola


Niente, ironia alla Vera. Buon Natale!


----------



## Etta (25 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io con l'ex mi sono fatto gli auguri


Io all’ex zero auguri. Ciaone proprio.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io all’ex zero auguri. Ciaone proprio.


Ma si infondo è solo il padre di tua figlia


----------



## Foglia (25 Dicembre 2022)

Oh Madonna   

Ho passato gli scorsi giorni quasi segregata perché mio figlio era malato  , ieri pensavo che avrei passato qualche giorno tutto sommato di riposo, stamane ho trovato un bel 38 di febbre sotto l'albero pure per me , passo di qui e leggendo il  "vai a cagare" della Bruni.... non ce l'ho fatta, ho letto Etta .  Oggi mi sa che è una di quelle giornate in cui non c'è limite al peggio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh Madonna
> 
> Ho passato gli scorsi giorni quasi segregata perché mio figlio era malato  , ieri pensavo che avrei passato qualche giorno tutto sommato di riposo, stamane ho trovato un bel 38 di febbre sotto l'albero pure per me , passo di qui e leggendo il  "vai a cagare" della Bruni.... non ce l'ho fatta, ho letto Etta .  Oggi mi sa che è una di quelle giornate in cui non c'è limite al peggio


Stai al calduccio ...
E guarisci presto!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh Madonna
> 
> Ho passato gli scorsi giorni quasi segregata perché mio figlio era malato  , ieri pensavo che avrei passato qualche giorno tutto sommato di riposo, stamane ho trovato un bel 38 di febbre sotto l'albero pure per me , passo di qui e leggendo il  "vai a cagare" della Bruni.... non ce l'ho fatta, ho letto Etta .  Oggi mi sa che è una di quelle giornate in cui non c'è limite al peggio


Guarisci presto!


----------



## Foglia (25 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque sono proprio sfigata


----------



## Etta (25 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma si infondo è solo il padre di tua figlia


Quindi? Quando dopo chiama glieli fa lei.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi? Quando dopo chiama glieli fa lei.


Sei tristissima superficiale e stupida


----------



## Etta (25 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sei tristissima superficiale e stupida


Io? Lui allora che nemmeno gli auguri al compleanno mi faceva? È esonerato?


----------



## Gattaro42 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Tanti auguri di buon natale a tutti quanti


----------



## Koala (25 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale a tutti voi…


----------



## francoff (25 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri e un abbraccio a tutti voi


----------



## Etta (25 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma si infondo è solo il padre di tua figlia


Alla fine prima ha scritto lui il messaggio: auguri a tutti. Deve essergli costato troppo.


----------



## omicron (25 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io con l'ex mi sono fatto gli auguri  ieri , oggi li faccio a te  BUON NATALE


Anche io ho fatto gli auguri a tutti


----------



## omicron (25 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh Madonna
> 
> Ho passato gli scorsi giorni quasi segregata perché mio figlio era malato  , ieri pensavo che avrei passato qualche giorno tutto sommato di riposo, stamane ho trovato un bel 38 di febbre sotto l'albero pure per me , passo di qui e leggendo il  "vai a cagare" della Bruni.... non ce l'ho fatta, ho letto Etta .  Oggi mi sa che è una di quelle giornate in cui non c'è limite al peggio


Riposati


----------



## Marjanna (25 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie e buon Natale a te e a tutti
> 
> 
> 
> È tua la foto? Molto bella


No, me lo sogno questo effetto "frosty" sulle foglie, anche se foto di pettirossi ne ho fatte parecchie (non senza dedicarci parecchio tempo per tirare fuori una foto decente). Adesso è anche un bel pezzo che non faccio foto, devo spedire il corpo macchina in assistenza e ormai attendo la fine delle feste. Non vorrei nel carico del periodo il pacco rischiasse urti più del dovuto. 
Come va con la febbre? Il piccolo si è goduto lo stesso il Natale?




patroclo ha detto:


> Buon Natale!!! ...anche se son finito nel minestrone degli "altri"


Ci sei, anche se qualcuno nel minestrone ci sarà finito. Ho visto ora già che ho dimentato @Gattaro42 e di conseguenza anche @Gattara28, e @francoff. 
E pure @*Rossana*. Sorry, auguri! 

Non ho scritto gli utenti in ordine alfabetico, ne ordine di preferenza, ma in ordine sparso, e ad un certo punto ho inserito dei doppioni (che ho eliminato... credo ), in più se per alcuni utenti basta inserire la prima lettera o le prime due lettere e viene suggerito il nome, per alcuni invece questo non capita, non compaiono proprio. Non ho idea del motivo. Il suggerimento è comodo perchè non sempre mi ricordo il nome corretto del nick. Con Jacaranda per dirti spesso sbaglio e scrivo Joca... poi vedo che non mi compare il suggerimento e allora mi ricordo.
E non ho idea del perchè non siano arrivate le notifiche, comunque... nuovamente auguri!


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No, me lo sogno questo effetto "frosty" sulle foglie, anche se foto di pettirossi ne ho fatte parecchie (non senza dedicarci parecchio tempo per tirare fuori una foto decente). Adesso è anche un bel pezzo che non faccio foto, devo spedire il corpo macchina in assistenza e ormai attendo la fine delle feste. Non vorrei nel carico del periodo il pacco rischiasse urti più del dovuto.
> Come va con la febbre? Il piccolo si è goduto lo stesso il Natale?


È andato dal padre, dopo avere aperto i regali con me 
È stata una fortuna per entrambi, ieri ero letteralmente sfinita, non ho fatto altro che dormire . Oggi va un po' meglio


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> È andato dal padre, dopo avere aperto i regali con me
> È stata una fortuna per entrambi, ieri ero letteralmente sfinita, non ho fatto altro che dormire . Oggi va un po' meglio


È scesa la febbre?


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È scesa la febbre?


Sono in piedi, per cui va già bene così  
Poi la provo


----------



## ivanl (26 Dicembre 2022)

Grazie all'autrice del 3d e ricambio gli auguri. Estendo a tutti i frequentatori del forum


----------



## Koala (28 Dicembre 2022)

E quindi? Che vi ha portato Babbo Natale? 
inizio io: a parte piccoli pensieri dai miei bimbi, non ho ricevuto nulla…


----------



## Etta (29 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> E quindi? Che vi ha portato Babbo Natale?
> inizio io: a parte piccoli pensieri dai miei bimbi, non ho ricevuto nulla…


Un paio di scarpe da tennis nuove e calzettoni natalizi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Ho ricevuto un regalo da una mia amica che mi ha fatto male...mi ha regalato degli orecchini...bellissimi fra le altre cose...peccato che io non abbia mai portato questo accessorio...mi conosci da una vita e non lo sai? Ci sono rimasta malissimo...


----------



## Venice30 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> E quindi? Che vi ha portato Babbo Natale?
> inizio io: a parte piccoli pensieri dai miei bimbi, non ho ricevuto nulla…


Mia suocera mia ha regalato un bracciale, di quelli rigidi. 
Non li metto mai . Stavo pensando di reciclarlo


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> E quindi? Che vi ha portato Babbo Natale?
> inizio io: a parte piccoli pensieri dai miei bimbi, non ho ricevuto nulla…


tanto sbattimento e basta  mia figlia  però era contenta


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Io ho ricevuto tanti regali, stivali, portafoglio, pigiama, vestaglia, maglione, maglia, sciarpa, creme varie, cioccolatini, cesti natalizi vari, e mi pare basta… nessun regalo sgradito, chi mi sta intorno mi conosce bene!
Ma il regalo più bello è il tempo in famiglia.


----------



## Lostris (29 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> E quindi? Che vi ha portato Babbo Natale?
> inizio io: a parte piccoli pensieri dai miei bimbi, non ho ricevuto nulla…


È perché babbo natale non esis.. 




CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ho ricevuto un regalo da una mia amica che mi ha fatto male...mi ha regalato degli orecchini...bellissimi fra le altre cose...peccato che io non abbia mai portato questo accessorio...mi conosci da una vita e non lo sai? Ci sono rimasta malissimo...


Ecco. In effetti sono cose che ti fanno riflettere sulla poca cura/attenzione delle persone più o meno vicine.
Per quello che rivela e sottende, colpisce molto di più una piccola cosa pensata che un grande regalo "sbagliato".

Però a volte penso che crediamo di essere più semplici di come appariamo agli altri.
Una delle mie più care amiche in assoluto si lamenta che io sono una persona "difficile" a cui fare i regali, eppure a me non sembra affatto  

Di tutti i regali che mi ha fatto nel corso degli anni non sono tanti quelli che mi "calzano" appieno.. sono più le volte che ho pensato "ma come le è venuto in mente?" 
Eppure mi è sempre chiaro il ragionamento che l'ha portata a scegliere una cosa piuttosto che un'altra, e so che ci pensa molto anche se il risultato non premia gli sforzi, per questo non ci rimango male.

Alla tua amica avresti potuto buttarla sul ridere. "Bellissimiiiiiiiii, ma per chi sono?"  ti saresti alleggerita anche tu.


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> È perché babbo natale non esis..


discussione con mia figlia sul grinch,  se fosse lui a vestirsi da babbo natale o se fosse babbo natale a vestirsi da grinch, ad un certo punto se ne esce con "ma tanto il grinch non esiste" mi sono morsa la lingua in tempo prima di uscirmene con un "vabbè amore, manco babbo natale esiste"


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> È perché babbo natale non esis..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi è capitato molte volte di ricevere regali che con me non c'entravano niente e ci ho sempre riso...mio marito difficile che azzecchi qualcosa a meno che non sia io a portarlo a capire cosa desidererei ma non mi interessa, basta il pensiero...stavolta ci sono rimasta male perché si sta parlando di una persona con cui sono cresciuta, ci conosciamo da sempre e ci frequentiamo regolarmente, ha pensato bene di fare ad ogni componente del nostro gruppo di amiche lo stesso regalo...ma cavolo...sono l'unica che non ha mai portato orecchini...e sta cosa la sanno tutte!!!...e non mi è andata giù.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> discussione con mia figlia sul grinch,  se fosse lui a vestirsi da babbo natale o se fosse babbo natale a vestirsi da grinch, ad un certo punto se ne esce con "ma tanto il grinch non esiste" mi sono morsa la lingua in tempo prima di uscirmene con un "vabbè amore, manco babbo natale esiste"


i bambini hanno la meravigliosa capacità di adattare il mondo ai loro desideri


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> mi è capitato molte volte di ricevere regali che con me non c'entravano niente e ci ho sempre riso...mio marito difficile che azzecchi qualcosa a meno che non sia io a portarlo a capire cosa desidererei ma non mi interessa, basta il pensiero...stavolta ci sono rimasta male perché si sta parlando di una persona con cui sono cresciuta, ci conosciamo da sempre e ci frequentiamo regolarmente, ha pensato bene di fare ad ogni componente del nostro gruppo di amiche lo stesso regalo...ma cavolo...sono l'unica che non ha mai portato orecchini...e sta cosa la sanno tutte!!!...e non mi è andata giù.


un mio zio volle fare un regalo a mia mamma per dei piaceri che lei aveva fatto, le regalarono degli orecchini, mia mamma non ha neanche i buchi alle orecchie    rimanemmo tutti stupiti, per primi loro perchè erano convinti che mia mamma portasse orecchini di perle


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> un mio zio volle fare un regalo a mia mamma per dei piaceri che lei aveva fatto, le regalarono degli orecchini, mia mamma non ha neanche i buchi alle orecchie    rimanemmo tutti stupiti, per primi loro perchè erano convinti che mia mamma portasse orecchini di perle


ma ho capito!!!!...si sta parlando di una con cui ho avuto a che fare praticamente tutti i giorni da una vita!!!...siamo più sorelle che amiche...da altri me lo sarei anche potuto aspettare un errore del genere ma da lei no!!!


----------



## Vera (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma ho capito!!!!...si sta parlando di una con cui ho avuto a che fare praticamente tutti i giorni da una vita!!!...siamo più sorelle che amiche...da altri me lo sarei anche potuto aspettare un errore del genere ma da lei no!!!


Ci sarei rimasta male anch'io ma gli amici si prendono per quello che sono. Un mio carissimo amico, ciclicamente, mi regala qualcosa di fuxia. Glielo dico tutte le volte, eh. Se lo ricorda per un anno, due e poi ci casca di nuovo. Regalo azzeccatissimo e graditissimo ma fuxia. Lui è convinto mi piaccia ancora il fuxia, come quando ero piccola. Io lo abbraccio, gli dico che gli voglio tanto bene ma che è un rincoglionito


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma ho capito!!!!...si sta parlando di una con cui ho avuto a che fare praticamente tutti i giorni da una vita!!!...siamo più sorelle che amiche...da altri me lo sarei anche potuto aspettare un errore del genere ma da lei no!!!


ma era solo per dire che capita, a me mia cognata ha regalato un plaid leopardato... ho avuto il sospetto che fosse pure riciclato


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ci sarei rimasta male anch'io ma gli amici si prendono per quello che sono. Un mio carissimo amico, ciclicamente, mi regala qualcosa di fuxia. Glielo dico tutte le volte, eh. Se lo ricorda per un anno, due e poi ci casca di nuovo. Regalo azzeccatissimo e graditissimo ma fuxia. Lui è convinto mi piaccia ancora il fuxia, come quando ero piccola. Io lo abbraccio, gli dico che gli voglio tanto bene ma che è un rincoglionito


Di sicuro non le voglio meno bene per un regalo sbagliato...ma non ti nego che li per li per stare zitta e buona mi sono dovuta mordere la lingua


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma era solo per dire che capita, a me mia cognata ha regalato un plaid leopardato... ho avuto il sospetto che fosse pure riciclato


mi immagino la smorfia che hai fatto


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> mi immagino la smorfia che hai fatto


a me  la roba leopardata non piace e di un plaid non so proprio cosa farmene    non so neanche se ho ringraziato...


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me  la roba leopardata non piace e di un plaid non so proprio cosa farmene    non so neanche se ho ringraziato...


io odio la roba leopardata...mi sa tanto di trash...i plaid invece li adoro...la sera sul divano tutta imbacuccata ci sto da Dio


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io odio la roba leopardata...mi sa tanto di trash...i plaid invece li adoro...la sera sul divano tutta imbacuccata ci sto da Dio


te lo spedisco?


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> te lo spedisco?


ma è leopardato


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma è leopardato


lo tingi


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo tingi


seeee....troppo lavoro


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> seeee....troppo lavoro


e io di che me ne faccio?


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e io di che me ne faccio?


facci giocare la bimba...prendi due sedie, ce la metti sopra e per lei diventa una casina


----------



## Koala (29 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Un paio di scarpe da tennis nuove e calzettoni natalizi.


Quale dei due è stato del gestore?


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Quale dei due è stato del gestore?


me lo sono chiesta anche io


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> me lo sono chiesta anche io


io invece ho dato per scontato che non le avesse fatto nulla


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io invece ho dato per scontato che non le avesse fatto nulla


non penso...qualcosa per farla contenta lo deve avere mollato...


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> non penso...qualcosa per farla contenta lo deve avere mollato...


ma glielo darà quando si vedranno, tutto bello infiocchettato


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma glielo darà quando si vedranno, tutto bello infiocchettato


quindi ad agosto


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ho ricevuto un regalo da una mia amica che mi ha fatto male...mi ha regalato degli orecchini...bellissimi fra le altre cose...peccato che io non abbia mai portato questo accessorio...mi conosci da una vita e non lo sai? Ci sono rimasta malissimo...


Mandali a me.
Io porto solo orecchini. Ogni tanto mi hanno regalato collane e bracciali.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mandali a me.
> Io porto solo orecchini. Ogni tanto mi hanno regalato collane e bracciali.


se li è già accaparrati mia figlia


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io ho ricevuto tanti regali, stivali, portafoglio, pigiama, vestaglia, maglione, maglia, sciarpa, creme varie, cioccolatini, cesti natalizi vari, e mi pare basta… nessun regalo sgradito, chi mi sta intorno mi conosce bene!
> Ma il regalo più bello è il *tempo in famiglia*.


Scusa eh... ma entri qui dichiarando di essere amante e poi scrivi una cosa del genere senza alcun imbarazzo?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh... ma entri qui dichiarando di essere amante e poi scrivi una cosa del genere senza alcun imbarazzo?


Si puo essere amanti e apprezzare il tempo in famiglia


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> discussione con mia figlia sul grinch,  se fosse lui a vestirsi da babbo natale o se fosse babbo natale a vestirsi da grinch, ad un certo punto se ne esce con "ma tanto il grinch non esiste" mi sono morsa la lingua in tempo prima di uscirmene con un "vabbè amore, manco babbo natale esiste"


Meravigliosa tua figlia che ha dichiarato il suo bisogno di Babbo Natale.
Il Grinch è un film per adolescenti e non per bambini. Così come Shrek.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si puo essere amanti e apprezzare il tempo in famiglia


Ho chiesto perché non prova imbarazzo.


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meravigliosa tua figlia che ha dichiarato il suo bisogno di Babbo Natale.
> Il Grinch è un film per adolescenti e non per bambini. Così come Shrek.


eh lo so ma mandavano il film del grinch e lei e la cugina hanno voluto vederlo, salvo poi averne paura


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh lo so ma mandavano il film del grinch e lei e la cugina hanno voluto vederlo, salvo poi averne paura


effettivamente mette inquietudine...anche a me...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

Ho ricevuto molti regali, come tradizione di famiglia, tanti pacchetti da aprire. Una grande quantità di libri. 
Invito a teatro, graditissimo, e uno smartwatch economico, come desideravo. Ma noi siamo pratici, facciamo un elenco tipo letterina a babbo natale.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh lo so ma mandavano il film del grinch e lei e la cugina hanno voluto vederlo, salvo poi averne paura


Infatti è difficile dire “lo guarderemo tra qualche anno“.


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> effettivamente mette inquietudine...anche a me...


ah io era la prima volta che lo vedevo



Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è difficile dire “lo guarderemo tra qualche anno“.


non ero a casa mia


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah io era la prima volta che lo vedevo
> 
> 
> non ero a casa mia


io me lo devo sorbire ogni anno...ho parenti lesionati in casa...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah io era la prima volta che lo vedevo
> 
> 
> non ero a casa mia


Non era una critica.
Poi i bambini si possono turbare anche  per film da bambini.
Mio figlio era stato sconvolto da Senti chi parla2 quando il fratellino rompe la bambola della sorellina.


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io me lo devo sorbire ogni anno...ho parenti lesionati in casa...


a casa mia mediamente la tv sta spenta, la bimba guarda i cartoni o film per bambini
altrove tocca prendere quello che passa il convento


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era una critica.
> Poi i bambini si possono turbare anche  per film da bambini.
> Mio figlio era stato sconvolto da Senti chi parla2 quando il fratellino rompe la bambola della sorellina.


fosse stato per me non avremmo visto quel film, che poi era l'ora di cena quindi non è stato neanche seguito, però oggettivamente il grinch è brutto e che le bimbe ne avessero paura direi sia normale


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a casa mia mediamente la tv sta spenta, la bimba guarda i cartoni o film per bambini
> altrove tocca prendere quello che passa il convento


io con la prima stavo più attenta...con la seconda mi sono ritrovata a vedere the vampire diaries  e the originals...ma a lei non fa specie niente...


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io con la prima stavo più attenta...con la seconda mi sono ritrovata a vedere the vampire diaries  e the originals...ma a lei non fa specie niente...


mia figlia inizia a chiedere di cambiare canale


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia figlia inizia a chiedere di cambiare canale


basta starle vicino e saperle spiegare cosa sta vedendo...più eviti di farle vedere qualcosa e più sarà attratta dalla cosa...


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> basta starle vicino e saperle spiegare cosa sta vedendo...più eviti di farle vedere qualcosa e più sarà attratta dalla cosa...


no no è lei che non vuole vedere altro che cartoni


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no è lei che non vuole vedere altro che cartoni


ok...avevo capito l'inverso...e vabbè...lasciala stare...con la prima sono andata avanti non so quanto con Spongebob e i teletubbies li avrei trucidati volentieri....


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no è lei che non vuole vedere altro che cartoni


Io ho visto con mia figlia di tre o quattro anni Giulietta e Romeo, quello di Zeffirelli, e Via col vento


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma era solo per dire che capita, a me mia cognata ha regalato un plaid leopardato... ho avuto il sospetto che fosse pure riciclato


Eco sostenibile tua cognata


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eco sostenibile tua cognata


vero, il pile si fa con le bottiglie riciclate


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vero, il pile si fa con le bottiglie riciclate


Mi riferivo piu’ che altro al riciclo …


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi rifwrivo piu’ che altro al riciclo …


sì s, avevo capito, ma essendo un plaid supersintetico, è doppiamente sostenibile


----------



## Koala (29 Dicembre 2022)

Dai però anche poco avete ricevuto… attendo solo il regalo di mia sorella che ci vediamo a fine anno e ce li scambiamo…


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Dai però anche poco avete ricevuto… attendo solo il regalo di mia sorella che ci vediamo a fine anno e ce li scambiamo…


Niente?


----------



## Koala (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Niente?


Io nulla


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io nulla


 conosciamoci! Ti faccio un regalo io!
A dir la verità non faccio mai regali agli amici, troppe volte ho messo in imbarazzo.
Ho ricevuto un regalo meraviglioso da una amica


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Ti ha risposto Nocciola. Famiglia non è coppia, sono figli, genitori, zii, cugini ecc…


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ti ha risposto Nocciola. Famiglia non è coppia, sono figli, genitori, zii, cugini ecc…


Non mi hai quotata, ma immagino che tu stia rispondendo a me.
La precisazione aggiusta il tiro.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ti ha risposto Nocciola. Famiglia non è coppia, sono figli, genitori, zii, cugini ecc…


Ma io ci metterei anche la coppia


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi hai quotata, ma immagino che tu stia rispondendo a me.
> La precisazione aggiusta il tiro.


Scusa credevo di averlo fatto ma ho sbagliato qualcosa. 
Famiglia per me che ho un figlio lontano è soprattutto quello. È festa ogni volta che lo vedo, che possiamo stare insieme e che decide di passare le feste qui da noi nonostante tutto perché per lui Natale è famiglia, è a casa.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Scusa credevo di averlo fatto ma ho sbagliato qualcosa.
> Famiglia per me che ho un figlio lontano è soprattutto quello. È festa ogni volta che lo vedo, che possiamo stare insieme e che decide di passare le feste qui da noi nonostante tutto perché *per lui Natale è famiglia*, è a casa.


Io sono antica: ci mancherebbe altro!
Sarò stata rovinata da Barilla.
Ho capito adesso che i due che si baciano in stazione sono suggestione di un tradimento che si lascia per tornare a cassa.


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> conosciamoci! Ti faccio un regalo io!
> A dir la verità non faccio mai regali agli amici, troppe volte ho messo in imbarazzo.
> Ho ricevuto un regalo meraviglioso da una amica View attachment 10800


@Koala lo vuoi il plaid leopardato?


----------



## Koala (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @Koala lo vuoi il plaid leopardato?


No grazie, odio quella trama


----------



## Koala (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> conosciamoci! Ti faccio un regalo io!
> A dir la verità non faccio mai regali agli amici, troppe volte ho messo in imbarazzo.
> Ho ricevuto un regalo meraviglioso da una amica View attachment 10800


Che bella questa lampada è da tavolo o da terra?


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> No grazie, odio quella trama


Minchia oh non lo vuole nessuno


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Che bella questa lampada è da tavolo o da terra?


Da tavolo. Mi sono innamorata in un ristorante sulla spiaggia. Si mangiava proprio con i piedi nella sabbia con quelle luci per il tavolo, affinché si potesse mangiare mentre tramontava il sole.
E in casa è bellissima.


----------



## Koala (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da tavolo. Mi sono innamorata in un ristorante sulla spiaggia. Si mangiava proprio con i piedi nella sabbia con quelle luci per il tavolo, affinché si potesse mangiare mentre tramontava il sole.
> E in casa è bellissima.


Veramente bella… e se quella dietro che si intravede è casa tua, mi piace ancor di più


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Veramente bella… e se quella dietro che si intravede è casa tua, mi piace ancor di più


No. È una foto presa in rete. Volevo mettere casa mia, ma ho fatto la foto con lo smartphone e non sono riuscita a inserirla.
Non assomiglia per niente a casa mia. Io sono molto meno classica.
Ho pubblicato una foto di casa mia, però.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono antica: ci mancherebbe altro!
> Sarò stata rovinata da Barilla.
> Ho capito adesso che i due che si baciano in stazione sono suggestione di un tradimento che si lascia per tornare a cassa.


Nel sito della Barilla non parlano di tradimento: https://www.archiviostoricobarilla.com/scheda-archivio/treno-120-3/


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nel sito della Barilla non parlano di tradimento: https://www.archiviostoricobarilla.com/scheda-archivio/treno-120-3/


L’hai visto? A te cosa ha fatto pensare?


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2022)

https://www.archiviostoricobarilla.com/esplora/focus/caleidoscope/il-treno-barilla-una-corsa-lunga-decenni/


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> https://www.archiviostoricobarilla.com/esplora/focus/caleidoscope/il-treno-barilla-una-corsa-lunga-decenni/


L’ho letto. A te sembrano fidanzati?


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’hai visto? A te cosa ha fatto pensare?


Scusa abbiamo postato in contemporanea, non avevo ancora letto.
A livello pubblicitario han fatto il suo porco lavoro.

Non ricordavo questo spot. Ho cercato nell’archivio Barilla. Non ho ben capito neppure io l’inserimento della coppia di fidanzatini, anche se io vedo proprio un’altra coppia, non lui che si incontra con la donna/presunta amante e la lascia o saluta. 
Lo spot è del 1985, il film "La signora in rosso" è del 1984 e mi è venuto in mente guardando il vestito di lei, per un attimo avevo pensato anche al video "La Isla Bonita" di Madonna, che però è del 1986.
La trama del film "La signora in rosso" seguendo il tuo spunto, potrebbe essere in qualche modo un cameo nello spot?

Trovato altra versione


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Scusa abbiamo postato in contemporanea, non avevo ancora letto.
> A livello pubblicitario han fatto il suo porco lavoro.
> 
> Non ricordavo questo spot. Ho cercato nell’archivio Barilla. Non ho ben capito neppure io l’inserimento della coppia di fidanzatini, anche se io vedo proprio un’altra coppia, non lui che si incontra con la donna/presunta amante e la lascia o saluta.
> ...


Ma no! Non assomiglia per nulla alla signora in rosso. Sì la donna è con un altro uomo, non è la sua amante! Ma a me ha fatto pensare a una cosa più passionale dei fidanzati. Ovviamente è una suggestione per fare intuire il desiderio di tornare a casa.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Scusa abbiamo postato in contemporanea, non avevo ancora letto.
> A livello pubblicitario han fatto il suo porco lavoro.
> 
> Non ricordavo questo spot. Ho cercato nell’archivio Barilla. Non ho ben capito neppure io l’inserimento della coppia di fidanzatini, anche se io vedo proprio un’altra coppia, non lui che si incontra con la donna/presunta amante e la lascia o saluta.
> ...


Mi fai ridere perché parli del 1986 come se fosse il 1886...  Non sono altri tempi. 
C’ero e li ricordo bene. Non vi era censura, ma scelte di opportunità. Chi faceva  la spesa e la pure ora sono le mogli a cui non fa piacere pensare di essere tradire, ma fa piacere che vedere chi vede una coppia abbia voglia di tornare a casa.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no! *Non assomiglia per nulla alla signora in rosso*. Sì la donna è con un altro uomo, non è la sua amante! Ma a me ha fatto pensare a una cosa più passionale dei fidanzati. Ovviamente è una suggestione per fare intuire il desiderio di tornare a casa.


Ma cosa significa, mica deve essere uguale... è quello che suscita.
Poi avevi lanciato tu l'ipotesi amante. Se vuoi ci mettiamo a interpretare l'occhiata che lancia al secondo uomo. Era stordita dalla passione per il primo e ha girato la testa guardando l'altro, o pensa "ammazzate quanto è bono pure questo"... oppure la sua presenza poteva essere qualcosa che per un attimo lo aveva intrigato ma che poi dentro di se ha rivolto alla moglie? Largo alla fantasia, tanto non esiste risposta sbagliata, basta che compri Barilla.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fai ridere perché parli del 1986 come se fosse il 1886...  Non sono altri tempi.
> C’ero e li ricordo bene. Non vi era censura, ma scelte di opportunità. Chi faceva  la spesa e la pure ora sono le mogli a cui non fa piacere pensare di essere tradire, ma fa piacere che vedere chi vede una coppia abbia voglia di tornare a casa.


Si che erano altri tempi.
Guarda come facevano vestire gli uomini!!! 
Va che fascino, che eleganza, altro che palestrati che fanno selfie, tiktok e sti suv moderni!!!
Io non volevo dire che la pubblicità fosse censurata, ma che l'autore potesse per qualche suo motivo aver inserito "un gioco". La moda poi era quella in voga in quel periodo storico.


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono antica: ci mancherebbe altro!
> Sarò stata rovinata da Barilla.
> Ho capito adesso che i due che si baciano in stazione sono suggestione di un tradimento che si lascia per tornare a cassa.


Spot girato benissimo, ricco di idee.


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Scusa abbiamo postato in contemporanea, non avevo ancora letto.
> A livello pubblicitario han fatto il suo porco lavoro.
> 
> Non ricordavo questo spot. Ho cercato nell’archivio Barilla. Non ho ben capito neppure io l’inserimento della coppia di fidanzatini, anche se io vedo proprio un’altra coppia, non lui che si incontra con la donna/presunta amante e la lascia o saluta.
> ...


E' giocato su due piani.
Quello dell'uomo misterioso in un ambiente freddo, vagamente perverso, avido di sorrisi,  ma che fa leva su un sentimento di angoscia, usando una palette di colori volutamente fredda (ad esclusione del vestito rosso), per poi arrivare alla visione più rassicurante della famiglia inserita in una comunità, comunque benestante, sicuramente felice, con una temperatura colore più calda.
Lì entra in gioco il prodotto.
Il consumatore così abbina il prodotto a qualcosa di rassicurante, piacevole. Il tradimento non lo vedo nel contesto. Ci sta come retropensiero, sicuramente. Che realizzazione, comunque, eccellente.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma cosa significa, mica deve essere uguale... è quello che suscita.
> Poi avevi lanciato tu l'ipotesi amante. Se vuoi ci mettiamo a interpretare l'occhiata che lancia al secondo uomo. Era stordita dalla passione per il primo e ha girato la testa guardando l'altro, o pensa "ammazzate quanto è bono pure questo"... oppure la sua presenza poteva essere qualcosa che per un attimo lo aveva intrigato ma che poi dentro di se ha rivolto alla moglie? Largo alla fantasia, tanto non esiste risposta sbagliata, basta che compri Barilla.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma un uomo, non un tronista, si veste ancora così.
Il taglio di capelli della moglie con la permanente lo avevo anch’io.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' giocato su due piani.
> Quello dell'uomo misterioso in un ambiente freddo, vagamente perverso, avido di sorrisi,  ma che fa leva su un sentimento di angoscia, usando una palette di colori volutamente fredda (ad esclusione del vestito rosso), per poi arrivare alla visione più rassicurante della famiglia inserita in una comunità, comunque benestante, sicuramente felice, con una temperatura colore più calda.
> Lì entra in gioco il prodotto.
> Il consumatore così abbina il prodotto a qualcosa di rassicurante, piacevole. Il tradimento non lo vedo nel contesto. Ci sta come retropensiero, sicuramente. Che realizzazione, comunque, eccellente.


Vero. Anche il passaggio dall’ambiente della stazione alle riprese della campagna.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un uomo, non un tronista, si veste ancora così.
> Il taglio di capelli della moglie con la permanente lo avevo anch’io.


Ma lo so  poi l'impermeabile lo portava anche il tenente Colombo 
Per gli uomini che amano ancora vestirsi in un certo modo: non serve che ci accompagnate ettolitri di profumo.


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vero. Anche il passaggio dall’ambiente della stazione alle riprese della campagna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'impermeabile è fané. Io ce l'ho, ma non lo metto mai.
Il cappello, poi, non è più in uso da anni.
Mediamente, dress code a parte, l'uomo di oggi veste un brutto casual, ovvero male.
Ma nello spot c'è un richiamo a Humphrey Bogart.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> L'impermeabile è fané. Io ce l'ho, ma non lo metto mai.
> Il cappello, poi, non è più in uso da anni.
> Mediamente, dress code a parte, l'uomo di oggi veste un brutto casual, ovvero male.
> Ma nello spot c'è un richiamo a Humphrey Bogart.


 mi hai insegnato un termine nuovo!!! Non conoscevo fané.
Bisogna che lo caccio da qualche parte usandolo per memorizzarlo 
Vero anche il richiamo a Humphrey Bogart. Hai occhio! 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il taglio di capelli della moglie con la permanente lo avevo anch’io.


La permanente è fané.


----------

